
Handshake: An experimental peer-to-peer root DNS - rargulati
https://handshake.org
======
bribroder
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17673922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17673922)

~~~
dang
We moved the comments to that thread since it was posted a bit earlier. Since
this post had the URL we ended up using, I'm sorry not to be able to share
karma between the two submissions—it's sort of random which post of an
equivalence class ends up winning out. We've got some ideas for fixing that.

